# March Photo of the Month (Horse Forum)



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I found it ironic that with everyone's complete distaste toward the topic of rearing that it got voted up at all.

Personally I have no problem with a balanced rearing horse taught properly.

I have no problem with the picture. We don't know the background of the horse or the rider. We don't know if it was an accident or if it was a trick taught by the rider.

I personally am tired of seeing everyone having fits about rearing....I don't want my horses to do it, but who are we to tell others what to do with their own horses?


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Elana said:


> Is anyone besides me really uncomfortable with the March Photo contest winning photo? That horse is very very close to coming over backward... and with all the young people (including this horse's rider) I find this sort of picture an invitation to disaster!
> 
> Every time I look at that picture I wish I could remove it for fear someone might try to copy it with their own horse.. and get seriously hurt!
> 
> Rearing horses.. especially as high as that one is.. is a very very dangerous and concerning thing to see OR to ride.


I agree that it is really dangerous and that the horse is close to coming over backward. Also the horse's mouth is gaping open and so I'm sure there is more pressure on the bit than needs to be. The rider is bareback, meaning that she has to use either the reins or the mane (and I don't see her grabbing the mane) also she's barefoot and helmet-less...neither are good things to do when you're riding a horse...let alone rearing one. I agree with not encouraging people to do things like this...Even if the horse is 100% trained and rears on command there is still the danger of them loosing balance and falling over. The worst falls I have ever seen have been when a horse falls down on a rider (either from going back or falling while jumping/barrel racing/etc.) This is just my opinion. 

Have I done stupid things on my horse? Duh! Most people have. Have I learned from them when things went wrong? Of course. I also had times where nothing went wrong (most of the time nothing did) but I later realized that I should stop doing this before it does go wrong. Even the best tempered horse can trip and fall or suddenly spook. Also horses have off days too.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

That picture made it on the Bad Riding Blog.
Yes, it does appear the reins are keeping her on.
Her foot & toes did give me a laugh though.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Here we go ... *going for the popcorn*


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

natisha said:


> Her foot & toes did give me a laugh though.


Me too  :lol:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a very large difference between a Levade and a high up dangerous rear. One is trained and balanced.. the other is a form of resistance and evasion and highly dangerous. 

I know.. I have ridden both. 

That photo just scares me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I that addresses my post.

I'd prefer to keep my opinion of the photo out of it. I never said the photo was a balanced rear nor a totally out of control one, whether it be the latter or not.

I just feel like we have enough threads bashing the "rearing tricks" as it is....But that's just my opinion.

Plus the irony as I pointed out earlier.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't have a problem with people teaching their horses to rear. 

But that picture makes me so sad.

She is hanging on - with all her weight - by the reins. Look at the bit in the horses mouth, it is almost being pulled out on one side.

Now that is just plain cruel to the horse. 
The rider must have absolutely NO understanding about how sensitive the horses mouth and tongue is.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

natisha said:


> Yes, it does appear the reins are keeping her on.
> Her foot & toes did give me a laugh though.


Yep, I can't see anything else holding her on(other than the reins).....well ....maybe if those toes were wrapped around a branch.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

We still know nothing about the background of that photo. Whether or not its safe we don't know if maybe the horse did it and surprised the rider. I've had it happen on Selena. She's reared, I was stunned for a moment and was probably on her mouth for that half a second getting myself together to fix it. That's long enough for a picture to be taken.

Not saying that IS what happened, but we don't know for sure.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Personally, I think it's a cool photo, whether it be intentional or not. And for everyone saying you shouldn't pull on a rearing horse's mouth- I think it's a pretty safe assumption to say any rider has made mistakes, yourself included. I know I've certainly had PLENTY of bad moments. That doesn't make me a bad horse person, I just try to learn from them. 

Anyway, I don't think a photo like that encourages any negative behavior. If people chose to try to get their horses to rear, it's their business. And the people who want a rearing horse will do so regardless of a picture posted online. Just my two cents.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

If my horse did that, I think its safe to say, I would do what ever I could not to fall off or get crushed. And that could include pulling on the mouth. I may do it and not even know! Wow!!


----------

